# KUNMING | Landmark Plaza | 260m | 54 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://yn.house.sina.com.cn/scan/2013-06-09/21423249565.shtml


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By El.Lucifer


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

you posted the same picture in this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561025

are they right next to each other and share like one plot or was it just an error?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Fixed!


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

[URL="http://[/URL]

[URL="http:/[URL="http://[/URL]/[/URL]

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice. There is a lot of construction going on in Kunming.


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

^^
Well, it's about time. Until now Kunming was pretty much excluded from the skyscraper boom in China.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

cfredo said:


> ^^
> Well, it's about time. Until now Kunming was pretty much excluded from the skyscraper boom in China.


 A lot stuff goes on around here we don't know about but yeah there is a lack of 200 +buildings for sure.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-01-03 by El.lucifer


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

I suspect that this building will connect underground via the basement to the metro station nearby. As there isn't an entrance/exit on that side of the street.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

kunming tiger said:


> A lot stuff goes on around here we don't know about but yeah there is a lack of 200 +buildings for sure.


Not for much longer I guess. :cheers:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By El.lucifer


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-02-17 by El.lucifer


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

good project for kunming...:master::master::master:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-03-03 by El.lucifer


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-03-18 by El.lucifer


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @kanye, @Munwon, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> @zwamborn, @kanye, @Munwon, please, updates


On hold


----------

